# Its ok to be Bashful



## Bashful (Nov 23, 2008)

I just got my bunny today! She is a Chocolate Senior Mini-Rex doe.:biggrin2:
She is one of the sweetesy bunnies you'll ever meet. Her name is Bashful because she is shy, but once she knows you, she's a cuddler.:hearts I am so excited! I love my new bunny!
:bunny18


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 23, 2008)

I've seen only one picture of her, do you have more?

That's awesome that you got a new rabbit.


----------



## Bashful (Nov 23, 2008)

i will put more later when she calms down.


----------



## polly (Nov 23, 2008)

Is that her in your avatar? if so she looks beautiful look forward to more pics


----------



## Bashful (Nov 23, 2008)

thank you guys


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 23, 2008)

Congratulations! It looks like you are new to RO also, so WELCOME! To you and to Bashful!


----------



## Bashful (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks, i am new, and i will post more pics some time this week.


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok, I can't wait to see more pics of her!

She is ADORABLE! 



Karlee


----------



## Bashful (Nov 26, 2008)

hope you enjoy my pics and videos of my new bunny. she is finally getting used to her new home! yay!!! she loves me a lot, and always does the look what i can do, and rolls around. just adorable right?


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes! Hehe, I love her!



She is offically one of my favorite bunnies on RO! 

Karlee


----------



## Bashful (Nov 26, 2008)

today, bashful was such a sweetheart, and i plan to enter her in a show next month, i can't wait, itll be my first show with my own bunny!?!?


----------



## Bashful (Nov 26, 2008)

well, here is a pic of my bunny...


----------



## Bashful (Nov 26, 2008)

this is a video of my bunny in my room walking, hope you enjoy it =]

http://s368.photobucket.com/albums/oo127/Bashfulll/?action=view&current=PICT0080.flv
oh, and if you click on the link, to the right there will be a 1-? and you will see more pics of BASHFUL.


----------



## Bashful (Nov 28, 2008)

do you guys want to see more pics?


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 28, 2008)

Awww, she is such a sweet-heart. :heartsThat's cool that you are going to show her.

And yeah! She is a doll, I LOVE HER! 

So what has Bashful been up to? Anything exciting? Anymore pics that you have of her? The video was cute too. 

I'm going to bunny nap her! hehe! :whistling

Karlee


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 28, 2008)

Bashful is so pretty and I love her name! I'd like to see more of her please :biggrin2:.


----------



## Bashful (Nov 28, 2008)

well. so far, Bashful has been getting used to her new home, but she is always happy.
Bashful hasn't been doing anything interesting lately, but she has beenflipping things in her cage over... i don't know how she does it though.


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, that's good that she is getting used to everything around her and all. 

Haha, I'm rabbits do that all the time! I guess they don't like that way I organized their cages. So I usually just let themre-arrange their cages they way they want too.


----------



## Bashful (Dec 14, 2008)

Yay! yesterday there was a show, and bashful got two best of variety! and almost best in breed! I am soo happy and proud! Bashful also is very very happy too!
today, i made a grooming table for her.


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 15, 2008)

GO BASHFUL:bunnydance: Congratulations on all the awards too! And yay on making a grooming table


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 15, 2009)

NEW PICS!!! Finally...

Twins? Yvonne & Bashful







Being Bashful, hiding her face in the tunnel











"They call me Honky!"






Posed






MmMmMm..Carrot tops...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 15, 2009)

She is beautiful! I look forward to hearing more about your life as a bunny slave.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2009)

She's SO BEAUTIFUL!!!

Bo loves carrot tops also! 

I hope you can show us more photos of her!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2009)

She's SO BEAUTIFUL!!!

Bo loves carrot tops also! 

I hope you can show us more photos of her!!


----------

